# Ingredients, what does High Oleic mean?



## cynotgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

I have seen High Oleic Safflower oil in a few things, what does that mean?


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Subbing because I'm wondering the same thing ... I saw it on a label the other day. Hmm ...


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

In the case of corn oil and soybean oil it appears that the term "high-oleic" may indicated some form of GE. Here's what I found for High Oleic Safflower oil:

Quote:

The preferred form of the oil is high oleic safflower oil which has a higher percentage of monounsaturated (oleic) fatty acids - 76% monounsaturated, as opposed to 13% monounsaturated in regular safflower oil.

Quote:

High oleic safflower oil is also less susceptible to oxidation than regular safflower oil, another beneficial attribute.

Quote:

High oleic safflower oil is produced from plants created through traditional breeding methods, not through the use of biotechnology.
This is from the Whole Foods website (http://www.wholefoods.com/products/oil/safflower.html)


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Actually, "traditional breeding" refers to cross-pollinating plants, as people have done as far back as Mendel. It sounds like no genetic engineering is involved. However, I'm not sure if that can be said for crops other than safflower.

Like pampered mom said, high oleic means that an oil has increased monounsaturated fats, making it supposedly healthier than its traditional counterpart. The terms oleic/oleine and stearic/stearine are applied to almost every kind of processed plant oil today.


----------

